# Cube agree gtc compact / pro



## p1tse (16 Oct 2012)

Being 5ft8 think the better frame size is 53cm
May consider 56cm


----------



## 2wd (15 Dec 2012)

I'm 5ft 8 n a bit and my Agree GTC Race and Cube Peloton Pro are both perfect at 56cm


----------



## p1tse (15 Dec 2012)

Hi
Thanks for reply
I've been on both and prefer the smaller compact size of 53cm as has more leg clearance and less stretch on the bars


----------



## Moss (2 Jan 2013)

You'll look as though your riding a Childs bike on a 53cm, cube The 56,cm Cube Agree GTC Pro is small in measurement!
5ft, 8in, get a 56,cm. I have the very bike.


----------



## billy1561 (3 Jan 2013)

Agree with Cube sizing being on the small side. My gtc sl is 60cm and i'm 6-1


----------

